# raw feeding health question



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I started feeding raw approx 2 months ago, so far so good but I have noticed a few things a 3 seem to still have eye goop, one is very itchy, and ones coat is not so shiney and smooth like the others it all most looks oily or wet.

I was told its very unlikely to have a protien allergy on raw, I know it takes time for the body to adjust not sure how long and then sometimes I think I might not be giving them all they need since I am new to this. any input would be great.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

How much do your dogs weigh? 
How much do you feed them?
What do you feed them?
What is a normal week like food wise?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

First off he probably is still detoxing. My dogs who had been on kibble the longest took almost nine months the younger dogs 4 - 6 months but them - wow they look amazing it was definitely worth the wait. What are you feeding?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I feed them at the ideal weight I would like themto be since they were a little budgy. I feed twice a day Max at 60lbs..approx 10 oz per meal--- Babs at 55lbs.. approx 9.5 oz per----Macy at 50lbs..approx 9 oz per 

I feed mostly chicken pre ground from vital essentials but have started to incorperate the PMR still mostly chicken and now some turkey with a bit of beef, I just got some goat hearts so I have added that ( not all together) 

I don't know what you mean by a normal week food wise


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

A normal week food wise, you want to make sure your getting a good rotation going, but since you are only two months in you wont have too many going at this point. In two months I was feeding chicken, turkey, and pork (you can do fish instead of pork)

The further you get into raw, the more variety in the week you will have.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have added a few chunks of pork with the chicken, also smelts or canned salmon maybe in 2 or 3 feedings over the last 3 weeks. is it too soon to be adding different protiens with the chicken. do you feed bone in meat at every feeding mixed with boneless?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

This site will answer all your questions about transition and what to do and add as your next protein. In the beginning I personally dont like adding two different proteins together, but each dog is different. How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Just to give you an example of what we feed on a weekly basis: Please keep in mind we have been raw feeding for almost 2 yrs now so our dogs are fully transitioned.

Day of Week AM /PM

Monday ~ Chicken Leg/Chunked Beef
Tuesday ~ Pork Ribs/Beef heart
Wednesday ~ Beef Tripe with Organs/Rabbit
Thursday ~ Ground Lamb with Bone/Whole Herring
Friday ~ Turkey necks/Beef heart
Saturday ~ Beef Tripe with Organs/Chicken Leg
Sunday ~ Ground Salmon/Beef Ribs


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

twoisplenty said:


> Just to give you an example of what we feed on a weekly basis: Please keep in mind we have been raw feeding for almost 2 yrs now so our dogs are fully transitioned.
> 
> Day of Week AM /PM
> 
> ...


how many times a day do you feed? if twice is that the same for both meals?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Liz said:


> First off he probably is still detoxing. My dogs who had been on kibble the longest took almost nine months the younger dogs 4 - 6 months but them - wow they look amazing it was definitely worth the wait. What are you feeding?


I think that is why Bridget detoxed so fast. I started her out on the raw diet when she was around 9 months. Still wish I would have done it when I first joined this site. Imagine the money I could have saved from vet bills.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Rvent said:


> how many times a day do you feed? if twice is that the same for both meals?


We feed twice a day. The morning is the first food fed and the evening is the second. Some days I make up a mix bowl of whatever I have left over so it could contain several different proteins all in one meal.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I woud drop the premade and go full PMR...any reason you haven't?

My dog went thru a detox period in his second and third months of feeding raw...his hair was dull and kinda yucky, major eye goobers, ears were awful...then, by fourth month started getting better...each month more so. Your dogs will go thru a transition period possibly up to a year.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My female took almost a full year to detox. First six months I thought I had screwed up changing her diet and feeding her raw. When she finally started to improve it was awesome, and I changed all four of mine to raw, its been years now


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rvent said:


> I have added a few chunks of pork with the chicken, also smelts or canned salmon maybe in 2 or 3 feedings over the last 3 weeks. is it too soon to be adding different protiens with the chicken. do you feed bone in meat at every feeding mixed with boneless?


try not to feed them canned fish, especially canned salmon....smelts are good...

you're doing fine. it takes a while for a dog to detox....mine took almost a year..

in the beginning, i fed bone with every meal.

i don't have to do that now, two years later....but much depends on the dog. know thy dog.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

frogdog said:


> I woud drop the premade and go full PMR...any reason you haven't?
> 
> My dog went thru a detox period in his second and third months of feeding raw...his hair was dull and kinda yucky, major eye goobers, ears were awful...then, by fourth month started getting better...each month more so. Your dogs will go thru a transition period possibly up to a year.


I have completly switch 2 of them to PMR....the 3rd I probably won't, I am gonna gind her bone part she is 12 and dosn't grasp chew your food not inhale it... she has a big food issue, she is very healthy doing it this way I know it dosn't help her teeth but she hardly has any plaque. Its best for this one considering her issues.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I know I read on here somewhere that some dogs when switching over to PMR can get eye buggers. Something to do with the extra chewing activating something in the face that creates eye goop. It will stop and go away as the jaw gets stronger and more use to it.
Sorry for the non technical explanation, but I'm sure you get the gist.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

> I know I read on here somewhere that some dogs when switching over to PMR can get eye buggers. Something to do with the extra chewing activating something in the face that creates eye goop. It will stop and go away as the jaw gets stronger and more use to it.
> Sorry for the non technical explanation, but I'm sure you get the gist.


for Cesar it was the opposite when i would feed kibble his eyes would litterly run while he ate and for a few minutes afterward since being raw fed his eyes dont run at all


----------

